# surf wading



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

i was watching a show on sportsman and they were talking about how good the fishing can be when ( on the rare ocassion that the water is calm enough ) you can wade the surf. they were catching specksnreds leftnright does the surf at johnson or pensacola beach or fort pickens really get that calm? i would love to wade the surf ( not shore fish i dont own a 12-16' rod. how can i find out the flag color before i go?


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i was out around 3 at perdido key,little 1 foot rollers coming in,go early before the wind picks up,didnt catch anything but what a great afternoon.just pick your days and watch the tides.hell,i even gig flounder in the surf when the weather works out.


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

thanx again flats stalker do you know who i can call or if there is something on the web that can tell me current surf conditions? do you fish from a boat or wade/shore fish?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I go to the innerlight surf report they have cams on pensacola beach and Navarre beach! Good way to kinda see what the surf is like!!You can also click on the weather report and check the tides,wind directionas well! Hope this helps


----------



## Ras24i (Oct 8, 2007)

As far as flag colors ahead of time,...I couldn't tell you. I would guess call the Island Authority. I usually call Innerlight Surf Report number 850-432-3566 to see what is going on out there. They usually update a few times a day as conditions can change through out the day. Hope this helps in any way,...good luck.


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

thanx guys so i can log on to innerlight and see for myself that is too cuckin fool


----------



## inmodify (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been using this link for a while:

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/wx/images/maps/Web_Beachcast_full.JPG



Hope that helps.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

This cam link gives a good perspective as to how the surf (if any) is setting upon the gulf beaches.

http://www.islandempress.com/ (click the webcam link to launch the pic below)

http://www.islandempress.com/system/webcam/webcam.jpg

You may have to use your 'refresh' to load the latest view each time and pay attention to the date and time stamp as they are not always current. The BEST view is a live view as conditions can change quickly during the course of a day with the wind, swell size and tide influencing the 'fishablity' of the gulf beach.

And keep in mind the 'critters' you may encounter while in the water. Not so much an issue in cooler waters, but in summer especially there are many animals that can quickly 'ruin your day'! 

Anyway, here are some other beach cam links that may help get a perspective of what the conditions are like in the PerdidoKey/Pensacola/Navarre Beach area:

http://www.alohasurf.net/

http://www.piercam.net/

http://www.navarrebeachlife.com/robo_navarre_cam1.html

http://www.destinpasslive.com/navarre-beach.html

http://www.nps.gov/guis/photosmultimedia/perdido-key-beachcam.htm

Used with the most current offshore conditions @ bouys

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42039

And the recent coastal marine forecast @

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=194&map.y=188&site=mob&zmx=1&zmy=1

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?map.x=223&map.y=183&site=mob&zmx=1&zmy=1

You should be able to get a pretty good idea of what the beach is like, and what to expect.

I've not heard of specks and redfish being caught will wadefishing the gulf beaches along the NW FL coast, but over here in AL it is commonplace. Still there are many other species more available in your area (like pompano) that are scarcer over this way.

Good luck to you, and I hope this links help!


----------



## Reel Thang (Aug 10, 2009)

Use common sense on the wave conditions. Ware water shoes and never ware wading boots or waders in the surf. Lift you feet up and step down easy to avoid kicking a stingray. If you aren't a good swimmer ware a life jacket.


----------

